# Pros and Cons to shoeing



## pawtraitart (Oct 16, 2010)

Is there any reason why every riding horse should be shod? The only horses I've had trouble with are the ones that were kept shod before I got them. My barefoot horses that have never worn shoes don't seem to have as many issues. I do use boots over rough terrain.


----------



## w c (Oct 16, 2010)

It depends on: 

the horse

what it is being used for

what sort of stress and strain that puts on the feet

how the turn out footing is

what sort of footing the horse is ridden or worked on

what is the shape and height of the sole of the foot and the heels

what injuries the horse has had

what ongoing chronic issues the horse has, and how that affects his feet 

how the horse's feet grow and wear

Some horses need shoes, it's that simple.  I realize I'm in the middle of a 'No Shoes' crowd, but the plain fact of it is that shoeless simply does not work for all horses.  

A horse kept at home on good ground, ridden lightly, occasionally, healthy feet with a well arched sole and well formed heels, probably not need shoes.  But it's not a good idea to try and push people in different circumstances to get rid of the shoes.

A horse that is competed on all sorts of terrain, some of it rather hard, a horse with low heels, a flat sole of the foot, a horse with a crack that needs to be supported, a horse with a ligament injury, or a foot that wears out or chips off badly, a horse with poor conformation, a horse that needs heel support for the work he does - a lot of them can't go without.


----------



## patandchickens (Oct 17, 2010)

pawtraitart said:
			
		

> Is there any reason why every riding horse should be shod?


Certainly not. Some probably should (here in the real world, not in the imaginary airy-fairy world where everybody owns the horse from birth, has perfect footing available, and the best trimmer/farrier in the world to work on the horse as needed). Many are as well or better off without 'em. Depends on the horse, his history, what you're doing with him, the footing, who's available to trim/shoe him, etc etc.



> The only horses I've had trouble with are the ones that were kept shod before I got them.


While shoes certainly can cause problems sometimes, do remember that many of the horses that were kept shod before you got them were probably shod BECAUSE they had problems of some sort   Not to say that some or all of their problems couldn't have potentially been prevented or sorted-out barefoot, in some particular set of circumstances, but, you know, back in the real world, people do the best they can with the options available. Sometimes, I firmly believe, a well done set (or pair) of shoes IS the best option available for a horse.

JMHO,

Pat


----------



## michickenwrangler (Oct 17, 2010)

My horse is barefoot. Not only that, she's an endurance horse. 

Shoes depend on the horse's natural feet and what sort of terrain you'll be riding on. Most trails in Michigan are deep sand so shoes are actually a slight detriment in deep sand. Horses in rocky areas are more likely to need shoes and prevent chipping, stone bruises and wear and tear.

Some need it, some don't. It just depends.


----------



## pawtraitart (Oct 18, 2010)

Thank you for the replies, everyone! I've been doing quite a bit of research on the subject. It looks like it's a hot issue on some other forums. I have no desire to see a fight so I'm glad that everyone here is polite. I just want to learn as much as I can. LOL


----------



## adoptedbyachicken (Oct 26, 2010)

Another long distance rider here that keeps horses barefooted.  I do use boots however due to the number if miles I do on logging roads on most rides.  When I choose not to head east I don't need them, but the best riding near home is that way just beyond the logging areas.

If the horse is trimmed right, has transitioned to barefoot if previously shod, and has healthy foot (not injured or infected) there is no reason they can't work in the same terrain that they live in if they have good turn out.  The reason many fail at barefooting is that they (like me) have to ride on much rougher ground than the horse lives, or the horse has inadequate turn out to keep the foot tough to the terrain.  In both cases boots will make up for the issue.

A set of 4 boots will cost you the same as about 2 shoeings but last you many years.


----------



## michickenwrangler (Oct 26, 2010)

Plus you can take boots off when you're done. You can't with nail on shoes.


----------



## goodhors (Oct 31, 2010)

Since w c and Pat did such a good list of reason, I will just second what they said.

We shoe for traction in his job or if the horse wears off hoof faster than he grows new hoof.  Some are shod year around, while others doing other jobs, are barefoot year around.  If he needs shoes, then we put them on and use him.

I would expect MY horse to get shod, be able to be ridden as quick as that last foot hits the ground.  There should be NO waiting time for horse to "get used to his shoes" or "toughen up after shoe removal" when he is changed back to barefoot.  And of course no limpy, gimpy reaction from horse when either hoofcare happens to him.  The good Farrier does not cause horse soreness after working on hooves.

Mine can all go bare or shod, no problems with either method of hoof care.  Right now we are not on hard rock base or mountains, so that does help some!  We start horse shopping with the hoof, if hooves are bad, this is not a horse we want to own.  We use them hard, hooves have to stand up to the work.

The arguments start in most places are when folks won't accept that some horses do need shoes, while others do not.  Individual issues will prevent "every horse" from using the same hoof treatments, whether it is a specialized trim or  getting shoes.  The "disciples" of certain trims or barefoot methods or just enthusiastic barefooters can't accept that kind of reasonable thinking and just won't give up.  Totally one idea cure-all, causing problems with other folks.

It also can be quite difficult to find good Farriers, competent in their craft with years of experience in various kinds of breeds or uses of horses.  A bad Farrier can make a good horse into a problem horse.  The good Farrier "makes the lame walk" and is invaluable in enjoying your equines.  He also is not cheap, so a lot of folks try cutting costs, want to do their own hooves.  Some get quite good at trimming their animals, while others are less successful.  Depending on the persuasiveness of the speaker or books they read, trimmers are often led into narrow thinking and become "disciples" of certain methods of hoof care.  No other method is acceptable to them.

I find that folks who actually USE horses for more than an hour a day, tend to have a wider viewpoint as is clearly expressed here.  The real users are usually more accepting of the many choices available to keep a horse going soundly, than folks who ride less or in only controlled situations like rings.

I am not a boot user for riding, but lots of folks use and like hoof boots for many activities.  If it works for you, horse is not sored up, then boots are a good choice for you.


----------



## Hillbilly (Nov 1, 2010)

I once read an article on only shoeing the fore, as it is the fore which takes the 'hammer', seemed to make sense, what do you think?


----------



## patandchickens (Nov 2, 2010)

Sure, plenty of people just shoe the fronts. "As needed, where needed".

Although I have to tell you, I once boarded (briefly ) at a barn where the nutcake barn owner did not allow horses to be shod just in front. They had to be either all-barefoot or shod all four. (Made the farrier nuts too btw). She said "you can't shoe just two of the legs, it will make the horse unbalanced and he will trip and fall!" The fact that gajillions of people DO have horses going with just front shoes did not seem to be a relevant piece of information to her. (Also I kept wanting to ask her, does that mean that we are morally compelled to have a second head and neck welded onto the horse's buttocks, so THAT matches fore-and-aft TOO. Fortunately I found another okay barn before it came to that )

Pat


----------



## goodhors (Nov 2, 2010)

Interesting about the shoes in front.  Around here that can be a seasonal thing.  Horses may get fronts with fly season stomping.  All the pounding wears them down, getting cracks or splitting.

 On the other hand the gaited horse trail riders will get only hind shoes as the season wears on.  Same with riders using horses going on the bit, so hind end is driving harder.  Front end is lifting, not pulling horse along, so no wear on hooves.  Both those kinds of horses wear out the hinds faster using their rearends in work.


----------

